# Puritan, Anthony Burgess: Spiritual Refining-2



## JOwen (Dec 28, 2006)

Second installment found here.
Comments welcome.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 30, 2006)

JOwen said:


> Second installment found here.
> Comments welcome.



Of the three, I would say that "intellectual regeneration" is the most nuanced and subtle - and, therefore, dangerous. Knowing about God, and acknowledging that what one knows about God is true, is not the same thing as knowing God to the saving of one's soul.


----------

